# Myhorsesonadors's weight loss journal



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I have finally gotten back into ridding, so I wanted to start a journal so any one interested could fallow along. 

Ok So 2 weeks ago I weighed around 225-7, I have always been a yo-yo on weight. Well today when I stepped on the scale, I was 219! I don't know when that happened, but I don't care I'm FINALLY loosing weight!! I've been working at it forever! 

A week ago I finally got back in the saddle. I'm ridding a whale! just kidding, she is a perch X paint. She is about the size of a house! I've not been close to a horse that wide, not even the Clyde stud I used to work with! 

Here is the pics, no critique as I'm WAY out of shape!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

My 2nd lessons is tomorrow, I'll try to get my mom to take pics again tomorrow.

I have stretched/(torn in the past) tendons in my ankles, and I had a lot of problems last time. I literally loose my ankles, they wobble like I have no control, then boom they are gone. I knew I had a bad back, but I didn't know how bad my ankles were getting. Any exercises that I could do to help with that? The pain is almost unbearable.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

practice standing on one leg. Do it all the time. Do it in bare feet , if possible. sTand on one leg as long as you can. Once you can do it for a real long time, stand on one leg then while maintaining your balance, bend down and touch the ground in front with the opposite hand. 

All this balance work improve the small muscles in the foot and ankle. Only streth those muscles after they are warm.

YOu look very healthy and strong.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

get a piece of wood about 4 in thick or a step...or anything raised and put just your toes on it then raise up your heel. Basically stand on your tip toes....go up and down, do it several times a day. When you go down make sure your heel touches the ground


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks I'll have to try those.  

I guess the weight loss was a fluke, because I steped on the scale yesterday and it was all back. >.<


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Doncha just hate how that works?

What is your daily diet like? Do you eat a lot of breads, pastas, etc.?
Cutting your carbs and adding more protein and vegetables may help with your weight loss. Also lots and lots of cardio and muscle building exercises with help with the loss of fat and create a more muscular and toned body. Riding is great too. Great for your core and legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OkieGal said:


> Doncha just hate how that works?
> 
> What is your daily diet like? Do you eat a lot of breads, pastas, etc.?
> Cutting your carbs and adding more protein and vegetables may help with your weight loss. Also lots and lots of cardio and muscle building exercises with help with the loss of fat and create a more muscular and toned body. Riding is great too. Great for your core and legs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm on weight watchers with my mom. I hardly eat any thing at all. I useal don't even eat all my alowed points for the day. :/

I also do lots of yard work, run with my dogs, swim, and work out. I've been doing that for over 2 month now, with no change. >.<


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Try eating lots and lots of fish, chicken, turkey, and lean beef. Its low in calories, carbs, and high in protein. Also eat lots of fresh fruit and vegetables for a snack or with any meal.
Avoid eating breads or anything high in carbs. 

You could try looking into some kind of diabetic diet. It has worked for several people that I know including myself. You don't have to be diabetic to try the diet. 
Its good that you're working out and being active. 
How long and how many times a week are you exercising?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I switch between running and working out. (I just started this part 3 weeks ago, I wanted to get the food half of it down first) My sced is [Sat. Ride, yard work] [Sun. day off] [Mon. weights(legs)] [Tue. run] [wed. weights (core)] [Thur. run] [Fri. Weights (arms)]

Most people think I'm crazy, but I want to stick with it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm on weight watchers with my mom.* I hardly eat any thing at all.* I useal don't even eat all my alowed points for the day. :/



Could be your problem, if you don't provide your body with enough fuel, and the right sort of fuel it will go into shut down mode, feed it to much and it will store it as excess.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Could be your problem, if you don't provide your body with enough fuel, and the right sort of fuel it will go into shut down mode, feed it to much and it will store it as excess.


Well I should clairafy on that, my nothing is one plate insted of the 3 or 4 I used to put down in one sitting. lol


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm on weight watchers with my mom. I hardly eat any thing at all. I useal don't even eat all my alowed points for the day. :/
> 
> I also do lots of yard work, run with my dogs, swim, and work out. I've been doing that for over 2 month now, with no change. >.<


You know what, I did that awhile back at its like my body went...pfft...this is silly. One big mistake you are making is not eating, your body will hold onto your calories. Try drinking lots of green tea and eating foods that are filling but healty, lots of veggies, fiber and fruits. 

I have a really great non-diet diet.....you eat whatever you want and count calories (I know everyone has heard of this) but the twist is you have to vary your calorie intake per day and you have to be very precise:

Mon. 1350cal, Tues. 1000cal, Wed. 1400, Thurs. 1150, Fri. 1900, Sat. 1100, Sun. 1450.

If you manage your daily calories right you can pretty much have a single serving size of meat, unlimited veggies and some kind of starch at every meal so you dont feel HUNGRY all the time. For some reason switching it up tricks your body into not conserving fat and revs up your metabolism. Also, if you have a day when you want to go out to dinner you can switch up one of the days, for example switch friday with saturday or shift the whole week, in general this is the pattern that seems to work the best. 

I lost about 20 pounds that stayed off...and if you get a little tired of doing the actual calorie counts take a day or two off and you will notice you are more aware of portion sizes, this trains you to eat more thoughtfully. 

And somehow this has become a weight loss thread lol. I was thinking of trying to start a friendly weight loss competition amongst riders....this has got me kind of thinking about it again


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

mnl764 said:


> You know what, I did that awhile back at its like my body went...pfft...this is silly. One big mistake you are making is not eating, your body will hold onto your calories. Try drinking lots of green tea and eating foods that are filling but healty, lots of veggies, fiber and fruits.
> 
> I have a really great non-diet diet.....you eat whatever you want and count calories (I know everyone has heard of this) but the twist is you have to vary your calorie intake per day and you have to be very precise:
> 
> ...


When I wrote meat I was thinking protein!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel your pain. Last January (2011) I weighed about 305, then lost down to 275 by March, and started riding again. Had a little accident in June, had to quit riding and lost a lot of mobility for a while, and bounced back up to 300. Started dieting again...sort of at the end of this January. I'm only down to 295, which is very frustrating...but at the same time, my clothes are fitting looser...to the point where my britches would be falling down around my knees if my butt wasn't still so big. 

You are probabaly trading fat for muscle, which is what my doctor says I'm doing. I'm on a 2200 calorie/day diet. Sounds like a lot, and honestly, I can't eat that much - unless I eat the yummy high fat/high carb foods I tend to crave. I've learned that I can eat what I want, but only in moderation. I'm not counting every calorie now, but I am much more calorie aware.

My doctor's motto: "A calorie is a calorie is a calorie. How you _spend_ those calories is up to you." Meaning, I can eat a lot more if I limit my fats and carbs.

I can't exercise formally - I don't have a lot of spare time in my day. So, I cheat and take the stairs instead of the elevator. It practically killed me at first, but now I can make it to the fifth floor. Mostly. I still feel like jelly, but I can get there! Guess it's a good thing I work on the second floor? Now I'm only mildly winded when I get to my desk. 

I "dance" when I'm folding the laundry and sweeping the floors. I walk out to "check the horses" several times in the evenings when I get home...if it's not too dark. I speed walk at the grocery store, and keep my feet moving even when I'm reading the labels on the cans.

We can do this, you know!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

dee said:


> I feel your pain. Last January (2011) I weighed about 305, then lost down to 275 by March, and started riding again. Had a little accident in June, had to quit riding and lost a lot of mobility for a while, and bounced back up to 300. Started dieting again...sort of at the end of this January. I'm only down to 295, which is very frustrating...but at the same time, my clothes are fitting looser...to the point where my britches would be falling down around my knees if my butt wasn't still so big.
> 
> You are probabaly trading fat for muscle, which is what my doctor says I'm doing. I'm on a 2200 calorie/day diet. Sounds like a lot, and honestly, I can't eat that much - unless I eat the yummy high fat/high carb foods I tend to crave. I've learned that I can eat what I want, but only in moderation. I'm not counting every calorie now, but I am much more calorie aware.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm trading. lol my pants still hate me.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

You are about my size. I have been on WW in the past, and the only way that it worked was for me to eat all of my points, and any extra points that I gained through exercise. You may need to change to eating all of your points for you to lose the 2-3 pounds a week that is possible with WW. Also, the more exercise you get, the more extra points you get to consume.

Also for your ankles, have you tried flexing them some while you are sitting at your desk at work? Also, what the other person suggested above with the 4" block, you can do that on stairs with a hand rail. But make sure that it is after a run or work out when you are already warmed up. You may also consider adding some yoga to your routine for flexability and balance.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok week 3 back on a horse. 

Trotting was a lot better, I was able to control my body a bit more. I was able to be a lot softer with my post. 

Ankles are doing alright.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing, I am also working on losing weight.


----------



## mernie (May 11, 2012)

Hang in there and don't get discouraged. Do try the low carb approach. You can use it with your WW points too by the food choices you make. I have been doing low carb since last Fall and have lost 57 pounds. I am never hungry and I feel great. Like you, my goal was to get back to riding. I start my lessons next week. You are doing great and being back in the saddle is fantastic!! Take care and know that you are not alone and have lots of support here :0)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Try to stay away from the microwave dinners if you can. I know its harder to count calories that way but it's better to stick with the fresh veggies and make your own meals.
I second the yoga. I've only been doing yen yoga regularly for a couple months. It has already helped me improve my riding. Yoga not only helps your balance, its great for your back, and incredibly relaxing.
You've inspired me to go back on my diet. Thanks


----------



## horseloverandy (Mar 7, 2012)

I personally think that you are on the right track. yeah u might be struggling, but that doesnt make you any less of a rider! dont give up! trust me, I used to weigh much more!!! and I know how painful it is. I have just one piece of advice: picture your future as a fit rider, think about everything good that may come to u in the future (its always up to you) and when u do that, you'll be happier and healthier!

peace to the world

andy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Myhorsesonador and everyone else. I am not overweight but what I will tell you is what I learned when in a body building program. It's not your weight that matters, it's your size. Throw out the scales and get a fabric tape measure and take lots of measurements and do this weekly, keeping a log. The first 10 lbs you lose is water, then the body begins to catabolize muscle. You need to prevent that with exercise. Instead of eating a meal in one sitting, set part of it aside for later so that you eat 5 times a day. A low calorie diet sends a signal to the body that there's a food shortage so your metabolism slows down. But by eating more often this can often be averted. To rev up the metabolism lift weights - that's two 48 ounce cans of tomato juice for starters. The internet has exercizes to help tone. When body building, 40 min. 5 days week I could shove down 4000 calories and not gain a lick. Why I chose 5 days as the muscles need a rest and I didn't feel guilty if I missed a day, just never two in a row. I often did 20 min cardio (ex bike) and 20 of weights sometimes focusing on my legs, other times upper body.


----------

